# where to get good folding training knives



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

Past week I was at a arnis camp and saw some people had some cool pocket training floding knives any one know where to get them at ?


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 5, 2003)

Spyderco used to make some cool folding trainers. Emerson still does, but  they cost...
Check I&I sports as well.
(Cheap alternative, low end folder and dremel tool; just be sure the trainers are clearly marked....)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.emersonknives.com/TrainingKnives.html

these are cool just pricy

see i have a few trainer knifes but there strage blades


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 5, 2003)

... same deal with them.  I used one of the Benchmade recently, and the cost is due to their using the same mechanism and weight for the trainer, they just make it a "red handle" so you know it is a trainer.  Guns for Law Enfocement training have used the red color for years to indicate a trainer, so it was logical to extend it to knives.  

The knife felt like a live blade, which was different and nice.  I just got a great deal on the Bram Frank Spyderco C68GPS Gunting.  The trainer was outrageous, I have found a little better deals on the internet, but still high.  For a kinetic opening knife, you need a trainer, but I spent an equal amount on the knife, I just can't bring myself to buy it yet.  Here is what Spyderco was asking:

*Spyderco Gunting* 

-Michael


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 6, 2003)

sorry Michael Billings the link does not work is it a training knife floder


----------



## Richard S. (Nov 6, 2003)

the gun shop i work in has some of the benchmade trainers (auto and manual) that we're phasing out. we've got em at cost but, we dont do much mail order especially with autos.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you tried Smith and Wesson?  The guy I work out with just got a cool pocket/neck knife from them for like $18 plus whatever shipping and handling was.  I will see if I can find out what website he ordered it off of.......I don't think it was their main page.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## K Williams (Nov 6, 2003)

Benchmade and Spyderco make folding training knives.

http://www.benchmade.com
http://www.spyderco.com


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2003)

My Bad when I tried to post them.

I have not used the Spyderco, but wish I had one.  It is a way cool knife (the Gunting I mentioned above) but practice opening it using "Kinetic" opening against any part of your body other than the wrist, basically ensures you cut yourself or your clothes.  The trainer would be handy for this.

-Michael


----------

